# Help me ID this tandem....PLEASE......



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

just picked this up minutes ago from a local guy. the frame is in excelent condition but i have no idea what it is. do you know? the build on it is great except for the mountain bike bars. 

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx007.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx008.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx009.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx010.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx011.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/misc/Merckx012.jpg">


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sweet....I have no idea but the details makes me believe it's a custom build..


----------

